# GLASS PACKS....HOW DO U BREAK THEM IN?



## BIGG-CEE

I JUS PUT GLASS PACKS ON MY 84 CUTTY V6 HOW DO I BREAK THEM IN OR GET IT 2 SOUND LOUDER....I HEARED POURIN WATER ON THEM BREAKS IT IN????




ANY INFO WOULD HELP.!!!


----------



## lbx2g

should have just got an real exhaust....


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Oct 25 2005, 03:45 AM~4064523
> *should have just got an real exhaust....
> *


yeah 
a set of heddman headers
a pair of flowmasters and 3 inch pipes would of done the trick.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 24 2005, 09:06 PM~4064708
> *yeah
> a set of heddman headers
> a pair of flowmasters and 3 inch pipes would of done the trick.
> *


WAY too much breathing for a v6


----------



## BIGG-CEE

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Oct 24 2005, 09:08 PM~4064732
> *WAY too much breathing for a v6
> *


FO REAL, THIS AINT NO V8, ANYWAYZ WHO CARES.... :biggrin: 



JUS NEED TO KNOW HOW TO BREAK THEM IN??????????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

stick your water hose in the pipie till you think theres water in the glasspack then start the car up


----------



## M.Cruz

what you do is get a torch and light them mothafuckers up and get a real exhaust system


----------



## ALOW1

Get them nice and hot and then spray water up your pipes.




Or remove them and just run straight pipes with no mufflers


----------



## BIGG-CEE

> _Originally posted by ALOW1_@Oct 24 2005, 11:36 PM~4065676
> *Get them nice and hot and then spray water up your pipes.
> Or remove them and just run straight pipes with no mufflers
> *


COO, THANKS BUT ITS SAFE TO SPRAY WATER IN THE PIPES WHEN ITS HOT, ITS NOT FLOODIN IT OR NOTHIN, HOW MUCH WATER DO I PUT ?


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by ALOW1_@Oct 25 2005, 01:36 AM~4065676
> *Get them nice and hot and then spray water up your pipes.
> Or remove them and just run straight pipes with no mufflers
> *


DOESNT SOUND AS GOOD AS GLASSPACS


----------



## BIGG-CEE

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Oct 25 2005, 06:46 AM~4066400
> *DOESNT SOUND AS GOOD AS GLASSPACS
> *


2 ME I LIKE THEM, BUT HELLA PPL TALK SHIT BOUT THEM BEING ON A CUTTY OR G-BODIE PERIOD.... :uh: , THEY KIND OF SOUND LIKE 1 CHAMBER FLOW MASTERS A LIL....


----------



## BIGG-CEE

WHEN I GET THE GLASS PACKS HOT AS HELL, DO I SPRAY WATER IN THE TAIL PIPE WHEN THE CAR IS ON OR OFF???


----------



## Ese Caqui

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Oct 25 2005, 03:13 PM~4068547
> *WHEN I GET THE GLASS PACKS HOT AS HELL, DO I SPRAY WATER IN THE TAIL PIPE WHEN THE CAR IS ON OR OFF???
> *


Off, then turn it back on too blow all the shit out of there


----------



## BIGG-CEE

> _Originally posted by ElCaqui_@Oct 25 2005, 01:29 PM~4068628
> *Off, then turn it back on too blow all the shit out of there
> *


THANKS 4 ALL THE INFO N HELP.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

what size glasspacks u got on there


----------



## BIGG-CEE

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 25 2005, 11:18 PM~4072670
> *what size glasspacks u got on there
> *


I DONT REMEBER BUT THERE NOT THA LOUD, LIKE I THOUGHT THEY WOULD BE.... :dunno: BUT AGAIN I AM RUNNIN A V-6.... :uh:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Alot of good this does you but I heard you soak them in oil b4 hand then drain them and install'em. I didnt like the way that sounded so I just installed mine in about a month or two they break in on there own and sound just fine. do you really wanna put water up your rear??? I know I aint try'en to give my car an enima lol. Im gonna install a set on my impala soon but I have been looking at the one from flowmaster... I think its called hushpower or something. any one use it?


----------



## pink63impala

YA MINE JUST SOUNDED GOOD AS THEY GOT OLDER. THE SHORTTER, THE LOUDER, SOME YOU CAN INSTALL BACKWARDS TO TOO MAKE LOUDER


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by fidy2chevy_@Oct 26 2005, 07:52 AM~4073901
> *I have been looking at the one from flowmaster...  I think its called hushpower or something. any one use it?
> *


Flowmaster doesn't make glasspacks. The shape of the Hushpower is narrow so it resembles a glasspack, but it is not.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 26 2005, 11:45 AM~4074980
> *Flowmaster doesn't make glasspacks.  The shape of the Hushpower is narrow so it resembles a glasspack, but it is not.
> *


I know but I guess its supposed to be the muffler equivalent to the glasspack?!?!?the add says it give roughly the same sound. maybe ill just stick with the glasspack... i gottem on the 64 now but they didnt exactly go for looks with their frankenstein design. sounds good though :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE

WUT SIZES DO GLASS PACKS COME IN???? NEVER GOT THEM BEFORE SO WHEN I HAD THEM PUT ON THE CUTTY ALL I SAID WAS CAN U PUT GLASS PACKS ON N SHE DID, DONT KNOW WUT SIZE THOUGH.... :dunno:


----------



## k gee™

Spintech ProStreets , has that raspy sound...i dunno about on a V6 tho


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

are glasspacks the same as cherry bombs ?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Oct 27 2005, 05:22 AM~4080602
> *are glasspacks the same as cherry bombs ?
> *


Yup


----------



## A TODA MADRE

The shorter they are the louder. 12" are the loudest then 16 I think then 24? If you have a catalytic it wont sound as loud.


----------



## BIGG-CEE

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 27 2005, 03:46 PM~4084214
> *The shorter they are the louder.  12" are the loudest then 16 I think then 24?  If you have a catalytic it wont sound as loud.
> *


YEA I GOT ONE.... :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

got what


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 30 2005, 03:30 PM~4100775
> *got what
> *



CUT THE CAT OUT....DONT BE SCUUUURED... :biggrin: 


AND YEA...GET THEM NICE AND HOT ..THEN PUT THE HOSE TO EM .... GETS THAT NICE POPPING SOUND ... AND NO IT WONT FLOOD YER MOTOR.....UNLESS U LEAVE THE HOSE IN IT .... CRANK IT UP AND REV IT


----------



## DAWA70CUTTY

the best way is after a long day of rollin spray them down with water i did that to mine 
i have dual dynomax pipes on my 86 cut


----------



## ALOW1

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Oct 25 2005, 06:46 AM~4066400
> *DOESNT SOUND AS GOOD AS GLASSPACS
> *


Listen to my Flathead running straight pipes, then listen to anything else running glasspacks and tell me which sounds better.


But your right glasspacks may sound better on 3.8


----------



## 56droppedhardtop

man, i just run straight pipes on all my cars.

if you wanna kill the glasspacks, soak them in diesel.....
but its too late, cus you alrewady put them on the car.

go get a piece of exhaust that is the size of the glasspacks, and weld it in place of that shit.


----------



## ALOW1

> _Originally posted by 56droppedhardtop_@Nov 8 2005, 01:17 PM~4163905
> *man, i just run straight pipes on all my cars.
> 
> if you wanna kill the glasspacks, soak them in diesel.....
> but its too late, cus you alrewady put them on the car.
> 
> go get a piece of exhaust that is the size of the glasspacks, and weld it in place of that shit.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82

Take out the glass packs...........get a high flow cat, flowmaster, and 2 1/2 pipe....perfect for the 3.8 and will sound like it has muscle, well worth the $300 I spent


----------



## Texas Jim

A gallon of "extra-virgin olive oil works the best. Then after you brown them real well, add the sauce and meat-balls, they not only sound great, they taste even better. And all the Italian girls will love you. I mean, Hey !! WTF, give it a try.


----------

